# 2mm brown bugs



## nycjing (Jul 4, 2010)

I found a lot of brown color tiny bugs with size around 2mm. They tend to stay on upper wall. They look like lady bugs except without the dots and is all brown. When I touch one of those, it pretends to be dead. Can someone please helps me find out what kind of bug is this. They are everywhere!!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

can you post some pictures of the critters? It sure helps.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe these?

The brown marmorated stink bug


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I know what youre talking about. They kinda look like furry rollie pollies? Theyre very tiny tho. I did some pokin around once and believe theyre called carbet beetles...but not entirely positive. 
If theyre what Im describing theyre supposedly harmless and actually live on the dead skin and hair follicles, so theyre pretty impossible to completely remove. If their isnt many I would just try and wipe up the area and maybe give the room a good vaccuum. I see 1 about every 3-4 months...theyre just kinda chillin when I see em


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a varied carpet beetle, and yes, they are listed as being about 2mm long.


----------



## rhenybaby (Mar 2, 2012)

*i have this*

is it harmful?


----------

